# Polskie znaki w konsoli

## rozyk

Cześć. Mam problem z polskimi znakami w konsoli. Zrobiłem wszystko zgodnie z tym poradnikiem: http://rofrol.wordpress.com/2008/02/25/lokalizacja-gentoo-i-utf-8/

I podczas wpisywania polskich znaków pojawiają się normalnie, w manualach też są, ale jak dam "man" to komunikat Którą stronę podręcznika chcesz przeczytać? Nie ma polskich znaków.

Co jeszcze muszę zmienić/ustawić?

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## SlashBeast

poskie manpages sa, badz byly, w iso-8859-2, musisz transcodowac sobie to.

----------

## rozyk

mam w /etc/conf.d/consolefont 

 *Quote:*   

> consoletranslation="8859-2_to_uni"

 

ale wciąż to samo.   :Confused: 

----------

## kojottt

hmm mam utf-8 i mi chodza man'y (jest jeden syf ale nie wiem z czego wynika)

PLIK: /etc/man.conf

NROFF           /usr/bin/nroff -mlatin2 -c -mandoc

zamien to co masz NROFF na to, powinno pomoc

jesli chcesz polskie znaki w konsoli to:

w pliku /etc/conf.d/keymaps:

keymap="pl2"

a w /etc/conf.d/consolefont

consolefont="" musi wskazywac na czcionke, ktora utf-8 obsluguje

ja mam terminus-font oraz wpis

consolefont="ter-v12n"

----------

